# What do you think about the new marijuana laws in Colorado ?



## CeeCee (Jan 6, 2014)

Although I don't smoke and only tried it once in my life...I like the law.

I personally don't think that it's any worse than alcohol and at least they know what they are getting as opposed to something off the street.

I am all for medical marijuana, I believe if you need it you should be able to have it.

It is legal here in Fresno but a lot, of the shops are closing I think because of crime...not too sure about this because I don't follow it closely.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2014)

I thinks it's long overdue, this should have happened in the 80s as far as I'm concerned.  They'll tax it heavily though, as they did with cigarettes and other things.  I smoked a little when I was young, but haven't for a long time.  Although I'm not against it at all, and would use it again if I was in the mood.

I am completely for medical marijuana, too many cases of people it has helped, to ignore.  Pain treatment with cannabis oil has been very effective. The folks against pot will always be, regardless of the positive aspects.  They'd rather have the government fight a bogus 'war on drugs', than make it legal and reap the profits, and keep small time users out of the pokey.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

Pretty much everything that SeaBreeze said, with the addendum that I smoked like a fiend for many years. 

And I'm still here. And I'm not addicted. And I rarely get sick. And I never went through withdrawal. And it didn't serve as the gateway to heroin. And it didn't lead to a life of crime. 

Not sure how Fresno is set up, but the shops might be closing because of Federal pressure. There's still that Fed/state thing going on where it can be legal in the state yet illegal in the Fed, as it still is in Colorado and Washington. 

The idea that street weed is laced with Buddha-knows-what is a common but erroneous one. First, weed is the most _inexpensive_ of all street drugs - why would you lace it with something _more_ expensive? Second, most smokers are going to buy from the same source so there's a matter of knowing who you're buying from, which is as important in the drug world as it is in the grocery-shopping or car-buying world. 

Medical marijuana is indeed an effective treatment for many illnesses and symptoms, but as with any prescription drug its usage can be abused by insufficient safeguards within the system. Too many doctors writing 'scrips for anyone who comes in and claims to have anxiety. Now they're even dipping into into the medical stash to feed the recreational market, as happened with the brand-new shops in Denver just the other day. 

There has to be a clear differentiation between the two, or the system is going to encounter a lot of problems. I don't necessarily trust the government to assure the purity of my weed - look what they've done with tobacco - so I would prefer either growing my own or buying from a trusted gray-market supplier.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## CeeCee (Jan 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Pretty much everything that SeaBreeze said, with the addendum that I smoked like a fiend for many years.
> 
> And I'm still here. And I'm not addicted. And I rarely get sick. And I never went through withdrawal. And it didn't serve as the gateway to heroin. And it didn't lead to a life of crime.
> 
> ...



well since I don't use itI didn't know about the purity of it on the street, but what you say makes sense.

In CO.  Is it individual shop owners or the govt supplying the marijuana?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


>




i assume that means you are for it!


----------



## Rememberpeople (Jan 6, 2014)

*The Good And the Bad*



SeaBreeze said:


> I thinks it's long overdue, this should have happened in the 80s as far as I'm concerned.  They'll tax it heavily though, as they did with cigarettes and other things.  I smoked a little when I was young, but haven't for a long time.  Although I'm not against it at all, and would use it again if I was in the mood.
> 
> I am completely for medical marijuana, too many cases of people it has helped, to ignore.  Pain treatment with cannabis oil has been very effective. The folks against pot will always be, regardless of the positive aspects.  They'd rather have the government fight a bogus 'war on drugs', than make it legal and reap the profits, and keep small time users out of the pokey.



In response to SeaBreeze, I agree whole heartedly. Medical Marijuana will help many more people than it can hurt. With proper government control all can benefit. We will have created a new source of taxation, relieved pain and suffering for many, and created a legal loophole for some. We will be able to re-focus are efforts on the stronger drugs like cocaine and heroine. I think that this new change will be 90% effective and will create a much needed new source of income so possibly the government can finally pay back all the money they borrowed from social security. This can insure that social security and Medicare don't bankrupt the county and can continue for a long time.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 6, 2014)

Agree!..Hope more states follow.

i don't see a negative side to this law yet but I'm sure that the ones against it will find some.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2014)

It's my understand that the individual shop owners have their own source of growers/suppliers.  Glad that government isn't providing it, it would soon be GMO, laced with chemicals, etc.  I think that anyone can grow their own also, something like 6 plants per user for their own use.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's my understand that the individual shop owners have their own source of growers/suppliers.  Glad that government isn't providing it, it would soon be GMO, laced with chemicals, etc.  I think that anyone can grow their own also, something like 6 plants per user for their own use.



The newness of legal marijuana is such that the state, county and local laws are still in a state of flux, to say nothing of the Federal designation of weed as a Schedule 1 narcotic. 

The current law in California for commercial growers is just one example of such a hodgepodge. Some counties allow it, some don't; some charge for licenses, some don't. California has also had a rash of incidents where a potential grower purchases a license (thousands of dollars per year), gets ready to open and then finds that the town/county rules have changed and everything he's done is now useless. 

Colorado and Washington have their own rules for licensing and allowable quantities to be grown. At this point you really need to hire a consultant and retain legal council in order to protect your investment, which for even a moderate-sized grow is going to be in the hundreds of thousands of dollars. 

As you mentioned there is also the personal grow limits, which also change as you change location, but 6 is a good average - per person. So if you have 4 people with medical cards living in the same house they can grow 24 plants. Sometimes this is broken down legally into 50% new growth / 50% mature plants.

It's going to take a while for everything to shake out even just in these few states, let alone the country, and the Feds continuing damnation of weed is only going to make it harder, but eventually we can hope to see it legalized throughout all 50 states.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 6, 2014)

I think its a dumb and stupid idea that will be eventually regretted. 

I briefly used it in my tear-away youth until a bad experience made me stop. Comparisons to alcohol are trotted out by those in favour but there are studies that suggest marijuana use leads to experimentation with harder, more addictive and harmful drugs for those looking for a greater 'high' and most importantly its long-term use is linked to schizophrenia.

I invited some new neighbours to a barbecue some years ago, and this subject arose. He said he was a regular user (and grower) for pain from a supposed bad back. I closely listened to him and watched him throughout the afternoon and formed the opinion he was a weak loser using the bad back routine to grow and smoke dope in front of his wife and kids and was many cents short of a dollar.

Needless to say I've had nothing more to do with them, apart from report him to the drug squad and child protective services


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 6, 2014)

Well you are certainly entitled to your opinion.

i have read stats where a driver that has smoked marijuana is no more impaired than one that hasn't but a driver who has consumed alcohol is impaired.


plus I think this allows the police to focus more on the hard drugs and not fill up jails or courts with the minor pot charges.

Also, I think that someone who is going to use hard drugs will anyway wether they start with marijuana or not...some don't even smoke pot...some go from drinking to other drugs.

Also...I am talking about adults, not teenagers getting pot legally.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

Murphy said:


> ... and most importantly its long-term use is linked to schizophrenia.



We resent that remark ... 

As for your other points, I've spent too many years trying to educate those unschooled in truth, so I'll leave you to your own opinions.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

Never smoked it other than passively from the potheads I worked with lighting up when and where they shouldn't.

Didn't appeal me as a recreation at all but am 100% for it's medical use.  Still doesn't appeal, but the time may be coming when I could use a boost and at least I know where to find it, legal or not.

I've seen a friend's journey from managing a TAB (betting shop) to losing that job, working for the Railways and eventually becoming too addle headed to even deliver a telegram to the right office.  It fried her brain, slowly but surely.
And a boss' son who ended up in a psycho ward doing time for sticking up a bar with a plastic water pistol.  Hell he was so high he thought it was a shotgun.  He was ruled mentally unfit to qualify even for normal prison life.  He was a ripe old 19 by the time it fried his.  One of the few bosses I felt sorry for.  But was it the grass, or was the kid already wired to short circuit?  Who knows.

I also know people who have smoked it, moderately, for 40 years with little or no discernible affect at all. They are the same personalities they always were, all held down responsible jobs,  and are still nobody's fools. 

 As with many things it depends on the person's capacity to handle it and on the strength and amount of intake.  

I have no more objection to legalizing it than I do to alcohol... BUT... with the same restrictions.  Drugged or Drunk behind the wheel is a hanging offence in my book. 
 Blowing the vibes around in public places needs to be under the same restrictions imposed on tobacco smokers, even though it smells a lot better.  (and I'm a baccy smoker.)
No selling it to kids.

Otherwise, go for your lives.  Just don't expect to pay for it from the dole money, being a pothead shouldn't be a qualification to bludge.

Legalization will at least cut the legs from under the dealers and remove their conduit to suckers who become harder substance buyers in the future.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the laws are fairly strict ...I know you can only use it in private and only buy a certain amount.

I have a sister in Colorado, maybe I should visit her and find out more, lol....I'd be too chicken though I think.

Ive certainly thought of medical marijuana though for my back pain.

This law is all very new...we will have to see how it goes.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 6, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I am all for medical marijuana, I believe if you need it you should be able to have it.




Me too but like any new laws,they are useless after a few years and everybodys breaking those.Then everybody that wants it its available with your food stamps.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

Colorado even has signs up at the airports, warning travelers that although they can use while in the state they can't carry it in or out. 

Di -



> But was it the grass, or was the kid already wired to short circuit?



According to the majority of studies pure, unadulterated grass does not lead to such psychotic episodes. That's the province of coke, heroin, bath salts and meth. A lot of hard-drug using perps will blame the weed instead, thinking they'll get a lesser sentence. 

What a lot of people don't understand is that most varieties ("strains") of weed produce a mellowing, chilling-out effect; you have neither the energy nor the desire to rob a bank - it seems like too much trouble compared to flopping down on the couch, breaking out the chips and watching a Dr. Who marathon. 

Someone whose character has holes in it is going to mess up, and it doesn't really matter what vehicle they use to do so - grass, alcohol, meth, whatever. They're on a collision course from the moment they're born, but everyone points to the weed as being the reason. It's an easy thing to do, doesn't require much brain power or analytical ability, and is the favored interpretation of the Prohibitionists.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Someone whose character has holes in it is going to mess up, and it doesn't really matter what vehicle they use to do so - grass, alcohol, meth, whatever. They're on a collision course from the moment they're born, but everyone points to the weed as being the reason. It's an easy thing to do, doesn't require much brain power or analytical ability, and is the favored interpretation of the Prohibitionists.



And the "whatever" must include "legal" prescription drugs that many young people are one when they kill others or commit suicide. :xbone:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

They had all their substance abuse problems solved in some of the Koori settlements.  Banned alchohol and drugs of all ilk.  
So the kids all got high by sniffin' petrol fumes which did even more damage a lot faster.  Hard to ban petrol out there where the only other option is walking 200ks to the shop.

The fact that people feel that they need drugs and booze and buzzes indicates that something isn't right with their world to start with doesn't it?

Availability of a product doesn't motivate people who don't want it to suddenly acquire an addictive taste for it.  

... well Chocolate maybe, but.....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 6, 2014)

I definitely think that it should be available for medical use for anyone who needs/wants it for that. I also think that people should be allowed to have some for personal use, whether it is medical or recreational use. I think you should be allowed to grow your own for personal use if you are so inclined, as well.
I only tried it a few times, many years ago, and it made me so disoriented that i was not functional, and couldn't even really carry on a conversation. However, my ex was one of those people who believed that a lot was never enough, so if  I had been trying it on my own, and done a little bit at a time, I probably would have done better.

Nothing is good when overdone, alcohol, drugs, even apple pie; so I think if pot is used sensibly, then it would be no worse for us than many of the things we now use that are legal. 
Plus, there has been a lot of evidence that it does help for medical use, and i would not hesitate to try it and see if it helped with pain management.


----------



## Casper (Jan 6, 2014)

_*A few years ago we used to live nextdoor to 2 brothers who were both big drinkers and 
heavy smokers of dope.

The younger one, mind you, we could never understand what he was talking about most of
the time as he was so high, giggled and mumbled at the same time, had a brain 
bleed when he was in his early 20s, continued smoking dope,  then had another in his early 40s

After the last bleed, while recovering in hospital, he suffered a stroke.....bit too much of a
 co-incidence to me......he's now in his 50s and being cared for by his elderly mum.

The older one, still a heavy dope smoker and drinker, is so paranoid, extremely agro 
and unbelievably  hard to  get on with, co-incidence? I don't think so, but maybe I am being 
judgemental?

Neither of them seemed to think they were addicted to the weed.

As for legalizing the stuff, doesn't worry me either way.
*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

Addiction is a big debate concerning weed. There have always been and will probably always be studies that support both sides, but I can only go by personal experience - no addiction. Same with alcohol - no addiction. 

And I did plenty of both to achieve it.

Casper, in your scenario I would be more inclined to blame the alcohol for the behavioral mods - I've had extensive experience dealing with both stoners and drunks, and of the two the drunks are _far_ more likely to develop aggressive attitudes. Just look at the difference between a stoned driver and a drunk one - the stoner will probably sit in the car without turning it on, listen to the radio for a while, then take off at 20 MPH. Their errors will be ones of slow speed, resulting in far less accidents and injuries than the drunks, who immediately mash the accelerator with the assuredness that only alcohol can give.

During my bouncing years I dealt with both drunks and stoners. The stoners, 9 times out of ten I could talk them out of whatever trouble they got into. It was always something minor, like wandering into the girl's bathroom or falling asleep at the bar.

The drunks? They were far more likely to get into fights, pull weapons and generally act like world-class a-holes. 

I stick with my opinion that any substance is only going to magnify whatever character faults are already present.


----------



## Casper (Jan 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Addiction is a big debate concerning weed. There have always been and will probably always be studies that support both sides, but I can only go by personal experience - no addiction. Same with alcohol - no addiction.
> 
> And I did plenty of both to achieve it.
> 
> Casper, in your scenario I would be more inclined to blame the alcohol for the behavioral mods - I've had extensive experience dealing with both stoners and drunks, and of the two the drunks are _far_ more likely to develop aggressive attitudes.



_*Phil, I believe this can be true in many cases but these 2 we knew would smoke a few cones 
of this stuff before they started their daily drinking and their attitudes were the same.
*_



			
				SifuPhil said:
			
		

> The drunks? They were far more likely to get into fights, pull weapons and generally act like world-class a-holes.
> 
> I stick with my opinion that any substance is only going to magnify whatever character faults are already present.



_*I do agree with both of these statements though.*_


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 7, 2014)

It's about time and I live in Washington State, it's not bad here now either.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 7, 2014)

Grow your own.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 8, 2014)

Well not in Fresno anymore...read yesterday that they were going to vote on a zero tolerance law for medical marijuana...no growing..no selling.  

Bummer, if I ever need it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Well not in Fresno anymore...read yesterday that they were going to vote on a zero tolerance law for medical marijuana...no growing..no selling.
> 
> Bummer, if I ever need it.



It's because they would otherwise lose out on the Federal money they receive for enforcement. They're going against the voter's wishes (Prop 215) and they're making it difficult for anyone with a legitimate need.

I think the end result of all this marijuana legalization is going to be like alcohol: there are going to be "dry" counties and towns which you'll just have to learn to avoid if you have a medical need. 

Certainly I'd never live in such a place once the laws are passed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2014)

It's all about the money like Phil said, the hell with the voters and the people in need.  Why treat a cancer victim's pain with something natural and safe, when they can go on drugs that weaken their immune systems even more, and harm their organs?  I'm in Colorado, and I haven't seen any of the sales action, except what is shown on the local news.  Everything by me is business as usual, won't notice until they sell it at the local Walgreens I guess.  They showed some folks traveling here from out of state to buy a 1/4 ounce, some older and likely wanting it for health/pain management.  It's a shame they have to jump through hoops to get it.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 9, 2014)

Rolling Stone has a great article on the new Colorado and Washington laws and the legalization in general.  Pretty interesting but not all that simple . . . of course.  See what happens when you let the government get involved?!?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 9, 2014)

Business is good apparently..saw on the news this morning that demand has caused the prices to double from $200 an oz to $400.  My question is what is stopping the same old dealers from selling it on the street for much less?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2014)

they probably do but the risk of being caught is there.

I think now that it's legal there..the fines should be higher for illegal selling.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2014)

Nothing is stopping the dealers from selling their weed in the streets, but the advantage to buying it legally is the quality of the product (strain) is much higher and you don't have to worry about breaking the law, or getting ripped off by some punk on a street corner.  Also, not many of the older folks don't have any contact with someone who could provide them with marijuana anymore, they would have to go to a stranger and risk getting arrested.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Business is good apparently..saw on the news this morning that demand has caused the prices to double from $200 an oz to $400.  My question is what is stopping the same old dealers from selling it on the street for much less?



I read that they were even taking the medical stock to sell as recreational, because they weren't prepared for the rush.

The price gouging is just wrong, but that's America. 

I doubt that the street dealers are going to stick with their lower prices once the dispensaries kick theirs up. $200/oz. is bad enough - $400 is highway robbery unless they're selling some primo smoke. It's a market, like any other, and the prices will be set by the current standards. 

Yet another reason to grow your own.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2014)

One...I don't have a green thumb and two...very big fines and possible jail time in Fresno.

I have my grandma image to uphold and that would not be a good message to my teenage grandson...would it, lol?

Of course I could always ask Pedro my lawn guy to do it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> One...I don't have a green thumb and two...very big fines and possible jail time in Fresno.



Simple - move. 

They have "grow chambers" for sale that are totally self-contained and from which you can grow a decent personal supply. No fuss, no muss, stick it under the coffee table or in the closet - no one will be the wiser. 

But no, I wouldn't advocate turning your basement into a grow room - the power consumption alone will set off all the warning lights at your local power station. 



> I have my grandma image to uphold and that would not be a good message to my teenage grandson...would it, lol?



If you were to ask me, I would say it is. What's wrong with cultivating a medicinal herb? Technically they stopped hanging witches centuries ago - although to read some of the headlines it makes me wonder ...



> Of course I could always ask Pedro my lawn guy to do it!



Anyone named "Pedro" is sure to have a huge supply at hand! layful:


----------



## Katybug (Jan 9, 2014)

I've tried it several times, it's just not me, don't care for it.  Red wine is my vice.

I'm still going with the live and let live attitude....if you need it and enjoy it, go for it!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2014)

your last response is probably the easiet way!

I don't really need it right now, but I do have back issues and was thinking about the future.

and I am a firm believer of its your body and you can do what you want with it as long as you don't hurt others in the process!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 10, 2014)

Jay Thomas talking to David Letterman on his experience with the Lone Ranger, Clayton Moore...Funnneee!


----------



## Rainee (Jan 11, 2014)

I fail to see how it will work CeeCee as it will not stop at the ones who need it.. medicinal needs that is!
Somehow its still going to be abused and will get out of control.. and who will limit it to just the amount they need?
Marijuana actually  was legal in Colorado prior to 2014. Since the voter-approved Amendment  64 (ah, there it is) went into effect on Dec. 10, 2012, It is legal   for anyone 21 and over to use marijuana or possess up to an ounce of  marijuana for any purpose  Marijuana possession and use by people under 21 who aren't medical-marijuana patients remains against the law.People with a  Colorado ID can buy up to an ounce of marijuana at a time. People with  an out-of-state ID can buy up to a quarter ounce. Is that going to be enough to satisfy.. thats why I think it will get out of hand..but thats just my opinion of it.. its really a good thing to ease the pain in many who are suffering such severe pain.. so hopefully it will be a success for that reason.... maybe!!


​


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Jay Thomas talking to David Letterman on his experience with the Lone Ranger, Clayton Moore...Funnneee!



........hilarious!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 11, 2014)

That seriously made my morning! Oh dear god!

And I also garnered another term for being stoned.."Herbed up" I like it!

I've stayed out of this thread and not said much, because I always like to fly under the radar, but hey I live in Washington St. so who cares now!

I know a lot of folks, including myself, who use Devil's Parsley (my personal favorite term for weed) we all started smoking weed in at least 1970s and never stopped! So that's well over 40 years in some of our cases. And I have gone for periods of time without it, it's not like trying to quit cigarettes, weed is not physically addicting.

Back in the late 1970's one of my grandma's was dying from cancer and she couldn't eat and felt so bad, I scored some good weed for her and taught her how to smoke pot, and she was able to start eating again. That was one of the best moments of my entire life, I bought her a cool little pipe to smoke it in. I felt like I was really able to ease her last days. Did I care then or ever that it was illegal, hell no!

At least now if we want to smoke a joint in the backyard we don't have to go hide behind a tree.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 11, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Jay Thomas talking to David Letterman on his experience with the Lone Ranger, Clayton Moore...Funnneee!



OMG, I LOVE THIS POST!  First of all, it was here in Charlotte (before the big banks grew us) where Jay worked as disc jockey for my favorite radio station, BIG WAYS.  I listened to him all the time, he was hilarious!  It was at a time I was out and about all the time and so was he.  I never met him, but saw him out often....with his HUGE Afro!  

All the places he mentioned, the Red Carpet Inn (had great restaurant) on Morehead St., Anderson's Seafood Restaurant, both less that 5 min from here and places I ate often, (and have been closed for years) bring back so many wonderful memories....as does seeing Jay again.  He went on to much bigger and better things after a couple years.  This hilarious story had me spewing coffee....thank you so much for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2014)

Rainee said:


> I... People with a  Colorado ID can buy up to an ounce of marijuana at a time. People with  an out-of-state ID can buy up to a quarter ounce. Is that going to be enough to satisfy.. thats why I think it will get out of hand..but thats just my opinion of it ...



I don't quite understand how that is going to lead to "getting out of hand" ... 

The 1/4 oz. limit for non-residents I can understand is way too small an amount to travel for for realistic pain management, but for residents an ounce should see them through a week at least.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 11, 2014)

Hahahaha just watched it again with the mister he loved it.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

According to the Rolling Stone article in their latest issue, making it legal just ain't that easy.  I always thought it was just a matter of declaring, "Smoke 'em if you got 'em . . . ".  But there are issues of control and distribution.  Apparently beer companies are best set up to control distribution.  Now, of course keeping it away from minors is paramount.  The ATF does okay with controlling alcohol and tobacco but keeping guns away from kids is " . . . run, better run, faster than my bullet."  I know I don't want any big company producing and messing with it.  Probably end up with lots of crap in it just like cigarettes and even the wonderful GMO problems.  Personally, I just want it legal to grow a few plants at home.  Have done it many times; in the attic, basement, closet and it was lots of fun . . . except for the paranoia part...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> That seriously made my morning! Oh dear god!
> 
> And I also garnered another term for being stoned.."Herbed up" I like it!
> 
> ...



Wish I would have that of that for my husband...he couldn't eat either...it would have helped him with that and the pain also.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2014)

Just want to add that I read on our local news that another problem that seems to be appearing is that the legal vendors are being "harassed" and "threatened" by the illegal drug dealers who see this as them cutting into their profits...if I was a legal vendor that would scare me a little or a lot!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Just want to add that I read on our local news that another problem that seems to be appearing is that the legal vendors are being "harassed" and "threatened" by the illegal drug dealers who see this as them cutting into their profits...if I was a legal vendor that would scare me a little or a lot!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 11, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Just want to add that I read on our local news that another problem that seems to be appearing is that the legal vendors are being "harassed" and "threatened" by the illegal drug dealers who see this as them cutting into their profits...if I was a legal vendor that would scare me a little or a lot!


Well out here in the sticks I never hear of anything like that happening. I think there are enough people wanting to buy smoke that there is plenty of business to go around.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 12, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> That seriously made my morning! Oh dear god!
> 
> And I also garnered another term for being stoned.."Herbed up" I like it!
> 
> ...



OH, good that you were able to help your grandma.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 12, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> OH, good that you were able to help your grandma.


Thank you Jackie, it was really something else how much it helped her and made me feel so good that I was able to do that for her. I don't think it does much for their pain, but it certainly made it possible for her to be able to eat again, it was like a miracle.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 12, 2014)

I think other states would be wise to wait and see how it works out for Colorado before getting into it. 
As for myself I've never needed any kind of stimulus to be happy. I don't really know anyone who smoked pot but I've known a lot of people who drank too much alcohol.

I just wonder why people feel the need to get high on anything. And some who have posted they are proud to have quit smoking....if you are smoking pot you haven't quit smoking.

I realize I'm in the minority here but I still have my opinions. In my part of the country I'm in the great majority for people my age. It's the young folks that support legalization.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 12, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> That seriously made my morning! Oh dear god!
> 
> And I also garnered another term for being stoned.."Herbed up" I like it!
> 
> ...



Great story!  I can only imagine the wonderful feeling of being able to help your grandma in some way. :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I just wonder why people feel the need to get high on anything. And some who have posted they are proud to have quit smoking....if you are smoking pot you haven't quit smoking.



I think it's one of those things that you really can't explain, you have to actually try it. And, for some people, it does absolutely nothing, a phenomenon that I don't believe has ever been researched. Maybe the THC receptor sites in their heads were just filled up with something else ... 

For me it is a form of both meditation and inspiration, but it also helps me to laugh my butt off watching old movies and TV shows. layful:

As for the folks who have quit smoking, remember that pot can also be eaten ...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes it can and medical marijuana also comes in pill form.

My daughter has a friend who's mom and dad live in a retirement community here in CA and he says that is what they give them and they are the happiest bunch of seniors he's ever seen and his mom has no more pain after her back surgery.


----------



## GotFriend2014 (Jan 12, 2014)

Another reason to legalize pot is to cut down the presence of the illegal alien Mexican Drug Cartels, many of them organized & dangerous groups like the Zetas, MS13.  In our area, there are thousands of acres of pristine habitat under cultivation with every manner of bad chemicals for fertilizer with armed guards.    One summer, on country lanes, the residents could hear people walking around, speaking Spanish in the middle of the night.  One cartel was guarding the grow from other cartels.  Our Sheriff has caught illegal aliens with 'agriculture visas' working the farms.  They destroy the land and take all the law enforcement capabilities of these small counties.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 12, 2014)

Besides just using the marijuana plant for medicine, and recreational smoking, once it is legal to grow it anywhere in the US, there will be other uses that it can be harvested for.
 I have read about using something called "hempcrete", and it is supposedly stronger, and much cheaper than using regular concrete for building purposes, and  I think they even make a kind of plastic with it. I read it a while back, so will have to look that information up again.

From what i have read, when you are using it to heal an illness or disease, it is actually much better to use the fresh, raw product, and not smoke it. 
Smoking destroys some of the properties that help with the healing process, and one article even suggested adding a few leaves to your green smoothie.  I can certainly see myself trying that as a natural healing remedy.
The side effects of being "happy, hungry, and sleepy" certainly sound MUCH safer to me than the ads we see on TV for the side effects of most of the drugs they advertise there.

There is a video on youtube called "Run From the Cure" about using medicinal marijuana. I haven't watched the video yet, but I intend to, and here is an article about the man the video is about, who supposedly cured over 5,000 sick people from diseases like cancer, using hemp oil.

http://www.realfarmacy.com/rick-simpson-has-cured-over-5000-patients-with-this-recipe/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2014)

Good point B, I didn't know it was such a problem in Oregon, but I knew they were growing it like that in California, that makes it so dangerous for the people who just want to take a nature walk though the woods, like me.  The drug cartels are very powerful and taking over, there needs to be a major crackdown on them in America, and I don't see it happening...too much behind the scenes corruption and money being made.  Too bad all that money goes back to Mexico too!   They say that cannabis oil is excellent for pain, I don't think that's available without a medical marijuana card.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2014)

I just had some hemp hearts sprinkled over my yogurt, no buzz though , jut sold with all the other foods at Costco.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't put anything on this thread before, because I am a pharmacist by profession, and any type of illegal drug anywhere near me would have got me the sack.
i believe there is some medicinal use for marijuana, although from a pharmaceutical point of view, a standardised medicine would be better, with the proven active ingredient.
i also believe that hemp oil has many uses; but I can not take curing cancer.....sorry.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 12, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> . . . any type of illegal drug anywhere near me would have got me the sack.



Any type of illegal drug anywhere near me would have got me in the sack...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> i also believe that hemp oil has many uses; but I can not take curing cancer.....sorry.



I also believe there's no pharmaceutical drug that can cure cancer, sorry...my family would be larger if there was.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2014)

There is _no_ legitimate claim of marijuana - or any other substance - *curing* cancer. Marijuana DOES ameliorate the symptoms incurred through chemo and radiation therapies, and increases the appetite. 

Hemp is a _very_ different variety of marijuana, with almost no THC, so smoking it or otherwise ingesting it will have no psychotropic results. It was and still is used for everything from clothing to fuel to food. 

Smoking the *leaves* of _Cannabis sativa _- the proper name for marijuana - will produce very little buzz. It is the *buds*, the top blossoming part of the plant, that are bred to contain the highest amount of THC, so if someone gives you a bunch of 5-pointed green leaves and tells you to smoke them, tell them to get stuffed.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 12, 2014)

_And if you normally smoke garden grown , be very careful with hydroponic it is lethal, well here it is, i know someone who had some and they were absolutely off their face and no control, couldn't speak it scared me seeing her like that_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2014)

That's a valid concern, Jill. Unfortunately along with the good comes the bad, and with indoor growing it is much easier to control the environment, hence produce THC-heavy buds. With outdoor growing there is more work on the part of the plant to deal with wind, rain and temperature, so much of the "energy" of the plant goes to dealing with that.

Indoor growing, whether soil-based or hydroponic, is usually the domain of folks who have much more knowledge of cultivation. They experiment with increasing THC yields, "fast grows" and short, bushy plants with huge, resinous buds. Through cross-breeding and augmentation they can produce a high-THC product that, in the hands of an amateur smoker, can lead to some problems. 

The one saving grace is that you aren't going to be getting that kind of "Super Weed" at ditch-weed prices, so your typical recreational user is going to pause when a 1/4 ounce is going for $400.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 12, 2014)

_Mind you at the same party i was watching the TV while waiting for someone and had a couple of cookies that someone was passing around, gosh they were good but then i started seeing double and felt very weird and they told me they were special cookies. Dumb old me_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2014)

You just needed a guide - that's a useful thing on your first trip.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Any type of illegal drug anywhere near me would have got me in the sack...


That may have been an improvement!
it makes me quite angry when 'qualifed' people promise the earth to others who are desperate. 
Mustn't say any more.
BTW Jill, love the hair!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 13, 2014)

_Thanks Vivjen_


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 13, 2014)

Just saw this...

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2014/...pen-to-medical-marijuana-use-for-nfl-players/


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Just saw this...



Imagine if they were all stoned during the big game?

"Wow, man, this grass is so ... _green_, dude!"

"Yeah, man, it's ... it's really ... what were we talkin' about, man?"

"I don't know ... hey, man, you look like an alien in all your gear HAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"

*stumbles around the field making appropriate alien noises*


----------



## Katybug (Jan 13, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I think it's one of those things that you really can't explain, you have to actually try it. And, for some people, it does absolutely nothing, a phenomenon that I don't believe has ever been researched. Maybe the THC receptor sites in their heads were just filled up with something else ...
> 
> For me it is a form of both meditation and inspiration, but it also helps me to laugh my butt off watching old movies and TV shows. layful:
> 
> As for the folks who have quit smoking, remember that pot can also be eaten ...



That's it, Phil, my THC receptor sites were in a major glitch the times I tried it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Katybug said:


> That's it, Phil, my THC receptor sites were in a major glitch the times I tried it!



Maybe you need a bottle of *Receptor Renuz*, only *$4.99* when you order an ounce or more of *Super Sifu Smoke* ...


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe you need a bottle of *Receptor Renuz*, only *$4.99* when you order an ounce or more of *Super Sifu Smoke* ...
> 
> View attachment 4389



Thx, buddy, my first hearty laugh of the week!  Please send me 13 bottles of the Receptor Renuz, and can I puff on the smoke legally?  Do you take credit cards?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Thx, buddy, my first hearty laugh of the week!  Please send me 13 bottles of the Receptor Renuz, and can I puff on the smoke legally?  Do you take credit cards?



You can smoke legally anywhere it is legal to smoke! Of course, if you are illegally smoking in a place where it is illegal to smoke, then you will be smoking illegally, unless it becomes legal to smoke in that place , in which case it will be a place you can smoke legally. 

Yes, I take credit cards. Sometimes I even give them back.


----------



## RedRibbons (Jan 19, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Although I don't smoke and only tried it once in my life...I like the law.



I personally don't think that it's any worse than alcohol and at least they know what they are getting as opposed to something off the street.

I am all for medical marijuana, I believe if you need it you should be able to have it.

I don't understand why some people compare it to alcohol. They are entirely different in every way. But, as to your question: Yes, I think it should be legal, Period.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> You can smoke legally anywhere it is legal to smoke! Of course, if you are illegally smoking in a place where it is illegal to smoke, then you will be smoking illegally, unless it becomes legal to smoke in that place , in which case it will be a place you can smoke legally.
> 
> Yes, I take credit cards. Sometimes I even give them back.



:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> I personally don't think that it's any worse than alcohol and at least they know what they are getting as opposed to something off the street.
> 
> I am all for medical marijuana, I believe if you need it you should be able to have it.
> 
> I don't understand why some people compare it to alcohol. They are entirely different in every way. But, as to your question: Yes, I think it should be legal, Period.



I agree 100% with everything you said _except for_ marijuana and alcohol being entirely different. They do share _one_ thing in common - they induce altered psychological and emotional states. 

Granted, those alterations are _very_ different from each other but still, they _are _ different than our normal states.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

When people in Colorado say Hi to each other; is that a greeting or a question?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> When people in Colorado say Hi to each other; is that a greeting or a question?



Depends - if it's 4:20 then it's probably both.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

haha..I get that!!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 22, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> When people in Colorado say Hi to each other; is that a greeting or a question?




:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 22, 2014)




----------

